# The Bridge just got a little wider...



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Rainbow Bridge will be a little bigger, crowded tonight with all the cats, dogs and other beloved pets who did not make it out :sad


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Tonight, I will light a candle to help guide them in thier journey.

Please join me.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I will light a candle as well. That is such a wonderful idea.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

For all the animals whether they be furry, feathered, or scaly. May you all rest in peace. My heart goes out especially to those who are still alive now but are without food and may not make it. All those poor babies who don't undertsand what is happening


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I ipray that God will protect His lttle creatures. I know He has surrounded the Bridge kitties with His perfect love. He knows every sparrow that falls. 

All things bright and beautiful, 
All creatures great and small, 
All things wise and wonderful: 
The Lord God made them all.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> All things bright and beautiful,
> All creatures great and small,
> All things wise and wonderful:
> The Lord God made them all.


*Amen.*


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

No doubt many passed away, but let's remember that animals have a natural sense of coming disaster. Most know how to take care of themselves. I'm sure even if they aren't reunited with their loved ones many will find new lives and be alright.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

MA said:


> I will light a candle as well. That is such a wonderful idea.


I shall aswell in respect for the animals..

-HEYHWA


----------

